# Mortgage Questions



## CMFL (20 Oct 2012)

Hi All,

Just reaching out to let you know that we are available to answer any of your questions regarding mortgages.
Whether you are looking at getting a new mortgage, or refinancing an existing one; we are happy to help.

For those of you that want to purchase a home and either don't have a 5% down payment or have less than perfect credit...ask us about our Rent to Own program.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you for all that you do for us


----------

